# WDW launched online reservations for their dining (m)



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's the link:  http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/restaurants/

I just made one for our vacation in 2 weeks.  Very nice.  Hopefully, this will eliminate any mistakes..


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 16, 2009)

This may not be the exact place to make this recommendation, but can I just tell everyone who is thinking of dining at Disney to try the California Grill on the top floor of the Contemporary Resort at Disney World?  A reservation around 9 PM right now will put you there, (and on their great outdoor walkway), during the fireworks show over the Magic Kingdom.  We did this a few weeks ago and it was one of the high points of our trip.  A spectacular event.  Prices were high, but the food was outstanding.

Dave


----------



## bnoble (Jun 16, 2009)

I just used the system today for our trip in July.  Given Disney's horrible IT track record, I was surprised to find that it didn't totally stink.


----------



## YeongWoo (Jun 17, 2009)

*Awesome!*

Last time I made a weeks worth of reservations over the phone it took almost hour including the hold time.  I had an extremely helpful but not very qualified lady and I wondered if I actually got reservations.  This systems looks great.  I've tried making reservations for the Bistro in Epcot.  I don't know if they do reservations more than 30 days out on that one??  Anyone know?  I couldn't get anything to pull for August but it gave several other options.  Great system.


----------



## cindi (Jun 17, 2009)

Is it the same as calling in in regards to getting to book your whole 7 days worth of dining starting with the first check in day? Or do you have to do each day seperately if you do it online? I am waiting til June 29 to grab my dining reservations!


----------



## cindi (Jun 17, 2009)

BMWguynw said:


> This may not be the exact place to make this recommendation, but can I just tell everyone who is thinking of dining at Disney to try the California Grill on the top floor of the Contemporary Resort at Disney World?  A reservation around 9 PM right now will put you there, (and on their great outdoor walkway), during the fireworks show over the Magic Kingdom.  We did this a few weeks ago and it was one of the high points of our trip.  A spectacular event.  Prices were high, but the food was outstanding.
> 
> Dave



That one is a two credit one, isn't it?


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jun 17, 2009)

cindi said:


> That one is a two credit one, isn't it?



Yes, it is two credits!


----------



## bnoble (Jun 17, 2009)

> I've tried making reservations for the Bistro in Epcot. I don't know if they do reservations more than 30 days out on that one?? Anyone know?


I believe Bistro is 30 days.


----------



## menusnearu01 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re:WDW launched online reservations for their dining*

Online reservation which I done for my journey or tour for the WDW is really a wonderful experience and  the reservation gave me a comfort regarding the hotels and restaurants... I have got this idea through the site menusnearu.com.....

Menus Nearu:
http://www.menusnearu.com


----------



## GadgetRick (Jun 23, 2009)

Disney IT strikes again...

Trying to make reservations for a trip we're taking. Was able to make 2 just fine except I learned (the hard way) adding a reservation to your cart does NOT make the reservation. Someone had taken what I wanted by the time I came back to check out!

Then, went to change that one. Trying to make a reservation at Kona Café for breakfast. I get all the way to checkout and it gives me a blank screen and hasn't made the reservation. Ugh!

Honestly, for a company with so much money, why can't they make their websites work?


----------

